# Introducing Jackson!



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I got a notification from the liaison at my local animal control that a senior boxer had been moved to the "Urgent" list - ugh! He'd been there for two weeks, with no takers, poor guy - brought in as a stray from a not-so-nice part of town. Having a HUGE soft spot for seniors anyway, I went to look at him, to see if he would be a good candidate for rescue by a boxer rescue I'm associated with. The dog was listed as 6 years old and fabulous! Well, the fabulous part was right, but the vet and I estimated that he's at least 8 by the looks of his mouth/teeth - he even has several teeth missing, and others are really worn down. He was already neutered, dew claws had been removed as a puppy (he MUST have been someone's pet!!), crated trained, AC had already wormed him and given him a DHPP, and he'd been bathed once while there. At our AC, a rabies shot is given upon adoption before going home. I knew the rescue wouldn't be interested b/c of his age (they already have several seniors), and I couldn't just leave him there, so... I brought him home! His only flaw is a horrendous ear crop job. Whoever did this to him should be shot! 

Jackson pooed while I had him in the yard at AC, and I didn't like what I saw at all (pudding poo with a jelly-like finish - blech!), so I dropped by the vet on my way home. They weren't busy, so they gave him a complete exam, and agreed with me (per fecal) that he didn't have any internal nasties, but had a light-to-medium case of colitis, probably due to stress (common in boxers), combined with getting too many different low quality foods at AC (not their fault - that's just the way it is when you have to feed donated kibble). The vet was very glad I brought him in immediately, since colitis can spiral out of control FAST. He's now on two medications, and they're already starting to help. It was also suggested that I feed him four smaller meals, rather than two larger ones until he's better, to lessen the stress on his digestive system. He wasn't severe enough to put on the prescription i/d kibble - props to the vet, b/c he said that he didn't think Jackson really needed it yet unless he got worse! :smile: I took him to the vet practice that has the contract with AC, and I REALLY liked the vet I saw there, so I may have found a new vet - bonus!! :biggrin: 

I've named this sweetie Jackson, and he IS fabulous! He's calm, he doesn't have a high prey drive and ignores my little dogs, and he has wonderful manners! One of the work detail prisoners at AC and I talked for quite awhile, and he told me that he he'd taken Jackson under his wing b/c he really liked him, and he'd worked with him on leash walking, and general manners.

Once home, I put Jackson in my stand up shower (had to drag him in - lol), but once in, I bathed him with no issues; he stood perfectly still and seemed to really enjoy his spa treatment! I then clipped his terribly long nails, and again, he was a perfect gentleman throughout the process! 

I know I may only have a couple of years with this old guy since boxers don't live that long, but it'll be totally worth it. Seniors rock!! 

Jackson


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, nice looking dog. an insant fit. how wonderful is that. i'm glad you found each other.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwwwww! He's gorgeous. Good on you for taking on an oldie, not many people would do that. He's a lucky pup!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. He really is beautiful. That's so great of you to bring that pooch home!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

He is very handsome, he doesn't look that old, no gray muzzle... 

there is not better feeling than rescuing a senior, Macy was 11 when I rescued her she is 14.5 and going strong.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome, Jackson! You hit the jackpot with your new mommy, bud! 

Can't wait to see him blossom under your care  

I love the seniors. They are sweet and settled and even if they don't have a lot of years left, they are still wonderful friends.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes! Jackson's settling in very nicely. His gut is healing, thanks to the meds he's on, combined with his feeding schedule (4 smaller meals/day), which I'll continue until the meds are gone - 3.5 more days. His poo isn't exactly right yet, but it's so much better! He's already learned to sit and wait for his food (he's VERY food driven, which is great for training), and he's learning to sit and wait to be allowed out of the door to the yard; same with coming out of his crate when we get home. He's so big, I don't need him barreling by me out the door!

He absolutely LOVES his memory foam bed, topped by a dog blanket, topped by a cheap, grocery store fuzzy white bed (just a tad spoiled...). He loves to scrunch up the fuzzy bed underneath himself and snuggle in. He's also good in the car - bonus, since we travel a lot! I gave him a Kong, smeared inside with peanut butter and frozen, when we went out the other day, which was quite a hit, too. When we got home, I removed the empty Kong and took it in the kitchen to wash, and I came back out to find him in his open crate, waiting for a repeat - too funny! 

Jackson, ready to travel








Jackson LOVES his bed!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome, Jackson! What a handsome boy, he landed in the right place. Sounds like you're both very lucky and I agree, seniors rock!!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! Such adorable pics! Haha. He sure does love that bed doesn't he?


----------

